# Free Heat Pump water heater for certain MA residents



## seige101 (Aug 29, 2012)

Mass Save Link

Basically if your electric company is National Grid, Nstar, Western Mass Electric or Unitil
there is a $1000 rebate.

Here is a GE Geo Spring 50 gallon at lowes for $999 

Really thinking about buying one.


----------



## fossil (Aug 29, 2012)

Naw...I'd hold out until they give you the appliance plus $1000.


----------



## ROVERT (Aug 29, 2012)

Just don't forget that these things cool the air around them. If it is in a conditioned space, that is great in the summer, but not necessarily so good in the heating season. That means you might have to use only the electric elements during heating season. In all likelihood, it will still save you money over your current source of DHW, but it is something to keep in mind. If you heat your hot water w/ NG, it's probably not worth it.


----------



## Slow1 (Aug 30, 2012)

I was excited about this until I saw the rebate was only valid if you replace an Electric water heater (or put it into new construction).  Oh well...  What I'd like to do is put one in somehow parallel to my oil heated tank and plumb it such that I can switch from one to the other depending on the season (i.e. burn the oil in winter, then when it warms up switch to the ASHP).

I know.. there is the Geyser unit and that may be my best bet.  Too bad they won't offer the rebate on that puppy.


----------



## seige101 (Aug 30, 2012)

Slow1 said:


> I was excited about this until I saw the rebate was only valid if you replace an Electric water heater (or put it into new construction). Oh well... What I'd like to do is put one in somehow parallel to my oil heated tank and plumb it such that I can switch from one to the other depending on the season (i.e. burn the oil in winter, then when it warms up switch to the ASHP).
> 
> I know.. there is the Geyser unit and that may be my best bet. Too bad they won't offer the rebate on that puppy.


How are they to know?


----------



## Slow1 (Sep 4, 2012)

seige101 said:


> How are they to know?


 
If they administer it like the others in similar programs they will require an 'energy audit' prior to the install as well as a followup afterwards.  I received a rebate when replacing my AC a few years ago and that is how they administered that program (the rebate allowed a more efficient air handler which is rather nice even if off topic).

I suppose I could dig up a junker electric heater and install it just to replace it... hmmm.. that would be an interesting attempt to circumvent the purpose of their regulation, but somehow I doubt that would fly either.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Sep 8, 2012)

Slow1 said:


> If they administer it like the others in similar programs they will require an 'energy audit' prior to the install as well as a followup afterwards.  I received a rebate when replacing my AC a few years ago and that is how they administered that program (the rebate allowed a more efficient air handler which is rather nice even if off topic).
> 
> I suppose I could dig up a junker electric heater and install it just to replace it... hmmm.. that would be an interesting attempt to circumvent the purpose of their regulation, but somehow I doubt that would fly either.



The rebate form doesnt ask how long your existing tank has been in use, just it's age...


----------

